# Awarded at the Ann Arbor Orchid Society show last weekend



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Paph. Orchid Joe's Curly Q 'Wacousta' HCC/AOS 78 points:




Paph. Mount Low 'Wacousta' AM/AOS 80 points:


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2015)

ohh wow. I love the colors on both of them. Congrats on the awards.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2015)

wow, I would not have expected that Curly Q to have gotten an award given the apprehensiveness of judges concerning multiflorals with sanderianum influence..Congrats!!..nice plant..nice Mount Low too


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, wow, Dot, your Mt. Low really improved from last time. ( now I REALLY can't wait to see mine lol). Would you mind sharing the dimensions?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Love that Mt. Low!!


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2015)

Love that Curly Q...well, the Mt. Low is unusually appealing
to me as well. Congratulations!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2015)

Congratulations Dot !!!! Jean


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2015)

love the mt low color!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2015)

:clap: Congrats Dot!!!


----------



## fibre (Apr 24, 2015)

Congratulations Dot !


----------



## Ray (Apr 24, 2015)

That's great, Dot.


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats! Both are very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 24, 2015)

OMG!!! so beautiful! Congrats, Dot!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats on the awards, Dot!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 24, 2015)

Gotta' love those 'Wacousta' clones! Congrats Dot.


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2015)

Congratulations. That Mount Low tho!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 24, 2015)

Congratulations, Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Oh, wow, Dot, your Mt. Low really improved from last time. ( now I REALLY can't wait to see mine lol). Would you mind sharing the dimensions?



Tony, the Award Form says the Natural Spread is 10.5 cm; length is 9.5 cm.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## John M (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations, Dot!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2015)

congrats - both very nice.


----------



## emydura (Apr 26, 2015)

A big congratulations Dot. I really love that Mt Low in particular.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2015)

Good job


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2015)

Excellent job Ms. Potter! I see more trading material in our future! I also notice you're trying to catch me


----------



## slippery (Apr 26, 2015)

Love the Mount Low...very elegant in its
subtle coloration. Congrats on both. Jerry


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Excellent job Ms. Potter! I see more trading material in our future! I also notice you're trying to catch me



Interesting race -- over which I really have no control!!! :crazy:


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 27, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Tony, the Award Form says the Natural Spread is 10.5 cm; length is 9.5 cm.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Awesome, 
Thanks, Dot!


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2015)

Well deserved - Congrats Dot


----------



## smartie2000 (May 2, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Carper (May 3, 2015)

Congratulations with the awards on stunning plants. 

Gary
Uk


----------



## Wendy (May 4, 2015)

Dot those are amazing....Congratulations!!!! :clap:


----------

